# Duragloss 101 and 105 (PC and Total Performance Sealents) - Review



## Dave KG

The Duragloss product range has been around for some time and it is gaining many fans with those who use it regularly... The product range is new to me however, but I've been relishing the opportunity to give it a serious run down.

You only have to look at the naming the the products to know that Duragloss are gunning for Zaino's jugular with their product range - who else calls sealents "polishes"?!! And its "polishes" that are the topic of this review, two in particular: Polish & Cleaner (101) and Total Performance Polish (105). Duragloss have Zaino firmly in their sights with these, so I will be using Zaino as my benchmark on which to judge here.

Off the bat, Duragloss has one advantage - and that's price! Notably less for each of its products, its slicing in below Zaino. But can it match the results?

On with the testing... you'll recognise this car, its in the Show It Off section. After machine polishing on this Nissan Micra, a good gloss on the paint was obtained and the flake was alive and popping - so a great test of the products abilities to keep that flake alive and see if it can add anything to a well machined finish.

First up: Duragloss 101. This was applied using a foam applicator pad and worked in with gentle pressure for a few passes by hand:










Its about the same consistency as Z2 and Z5, quite watery, but very easy to spread and work. Residue was quite thin, but what I did note here was that it dried and then almost vanished very quickly - within 5 minutes. Much quicker than the Zaino sealents. Also, in common with ZAIO it cleansed the paint a little, but I would say from other testing and this example that the ZAIO is a more capable cleanser, and that for true cleansing and correction you'd be looking at Duragloss Pre-Cleaner 2.

Removal was a cinch - gentle wipe with an mf and it was gone:










Looks wise, in honesty it was nigh on impossible at this stage to see any difference from it, but I would say this is quite similar to ZAIO... slight glassiness if anything, but nothing hugely tangible in the looks department.

Next up, Duragloss 105. Applied again by hand using a foam applicator pad:










Now this product is much thicker in consistency than 101, or the Zaino sealents - more like Poorboys EX-P and the like. Still very easy to apply, spread evenly and like the 101 its residue dried quickly and removed very easily.

The results. Pictures first.

In the garage:














































Whereas after the 101 I could see no discernible difference, the second layer of 105 did seem to enhance the gloss on the paint by a fraction (big in LSP terms!), along the lines of Zaino in looks - its that glassy nuance again! A pic to try and show this:










Better to judge, take it outside but first, a wipedown with Aquawax. This is Duragloss's stab at Z8, and working wise its very similar: spray, wipe, buff, done. Whole car in five minutes! Shame it doesn't quite have the grand marnier smell of Z8, but then it is much cheaper! It however, didn't quite add the same slickness as Z8 does to the finish, but looks wise you could argue that it did enhance the glassy nature a little so a plus point there.

Outside photos:
































































So, in summary so far: The Duragloss pair here did offer a slight glassy nuance on top of the well prepped machine finish, a look very reminiscent of Zaino Z2. It would be nigh in impossible to separate the two products in fact if on cars side by side, but if pushed I would say the Z2 had a very slight edge, but thats only if pushed, looks wise. Both sealent systems still allow the flake to really ping through, and this if anything if what is to be appreciated the most over typical wax finishes which, when seen together seem to have no effect on flake, but up against the best of the sealents, the man-made systems do seem to have a slight edge on keeping the flake alive.

If Duragloss slightly looses out to Zaino on looks, its still got a trump card to play! Ease of use. Not in application or removal. But in drying time: 5 mins today, and in testing by me, consistently faster and less weather fussy than Zaino. A big plus, and something Zaino are obviously aware of for their products with talk of the development of Z-Euro to address cold-weather curing times. Will hopefully bring Zaino level again on this front, as right now it trails behind Duragloss for multi-weather use.

Weighing up all the factors here, this is a very close one to call and ultimately I would be hesitant to come down on any side for a victory. Both sealent systems are superb, offering a little in looks that are just leaving waxes standing these days (its oh so small, but in LSP terms, tiny nuances are all we get and tiny differences are all we can call). If anything Zaino has a little extra glassiness in looks and is slightly slicker, but Duralgoss is right up there. And Duragloss redresses the balance with ease of use in terms of curing times. So it really is very very close indeed on overall performance, but if we now take costs into consideration and look at the fact that Duragloss consistently undercuts Zaino, then Duragloss seriously strengthens its case for victory. I cannot call a winner - its really going to be personal preference more than anything! Only durability will really separate them, and this I will be assessing in due course as that Micra will be partly in my care as I work with its owner (girlfriend of a good colleague, and keen to learn how to keep her car looking good) to keep on top of the finish.

Up against other LSP systems, the fact that Duragloss is so close to Zaino (if not equal) speaks leaps and bounds for it - its got an edge over waxes in my eyes, regardless of the wax in question. To the point where if I had Vintage or Duragloss in my hands to finish a car off with, it would be Duragloss I'd pick and I can say that in all honesty. And thats a big thing, and a huge gold star in DG's book. The looks may not agree with everyone, but for me, the fact it offers anything at all over a machine prepped finish is huge news and a big credit to a very well priced, easy to use (and apparently durable going on other reviews) product.

Duragloss - well done! :thumb:


----------



## mccalia1

I totally agree with your review.

I've used the full DG product range (901 Wash Concentrate, Pre Cleanser, Bonding Agent, Polish 105) and top up with Aquawax) and I'm very happy especially when you look at the cost of the products.

Their Microfibre Drying towel is excellent as well.


----------



## maesal

Thanks for the review Dave. You should try 105 on wheels :argie:


----------



## -ROM-

I am not at all familair with the DG range, do they have an equivalent product to ZFX?


----------



## Dave KG

rmorgan84 said:


> I am not at all familair with the DG range, do they have an equivalent product to ZFX?


Not that I have seen - but perhaps they will bring one out, and aim it squarely at Zaino too... I admire what DG are doing, they are clearly gunning at a product range as well as going out to be a very good LSP system and they are doing well at both aims!

Personally, I can see me selling out some of my wax collection doublesho:doublesho), and replacing it with Zaino and Duragloss.


----------



## Bigpikle

rmorgan84 said:


> I am not at all familair with the DG range, do they have an equivalent product to ZFX?


they do, in a roundabout way...its the 601 pre bonding agent...

it works like an epoxy where you apply it to the paint first (it cleans as well) and DONT buff it off, then add the 105 or 111 over the top and buff off both together. It is designed to increase durability substantially but doesnt allow layering any quicker  I have some now and will be trialling this over winter, as DG claim 12 months durability when using 601 & 105 together 

101 cleans very well if you apply by machine - as evidenced by the colour of my pads after a session with the UDM. I have been reliably informed that all the DG sealants need 12-24 hours between layers like most products, but have really noticed on my car that both 105 and 111 look better the next day as well :thumb:

Dave - glad you liked it as well. I was slightly underwhelmed initially, but after seeing the car the next day and now with a 2nd layer of 105 and topped with 111, it does look VERY GOOD. 105 looks deep and rich, with some of that glassy look you mention, and gets better with a 2nd layer while 111 also adds a little extra gloss as well as a topper :thumb: I think I might grab full bottles of both and experiment on different layering methods and see what looks better.... I also have 1 side of the car topped with Opti Seal and that adds a little extra glassy look.

I think DG wins by a mile from Zaino on cost and ease of use (for the reasons you mention), but does lose out as it cant be layered up in a day and doesnt have a WOWA product like Z-CS. Still, with ease of use, it doesnt take much to do it over the next few washes :thumb:

If anyone wants to know more about DG then trawl Autopia a bit, as there is some great stuff about it over there, and lots of advice on the advantages of different parts of their broad product range


----------



## abd1973

Bigpikle said:


> they do, in a roundabout way...its the 601 pre bonding agent...
> 
> it works like an epoxy where you apply it to the paint first (it cleans as well) and DONT buff it off, then add the 105 or 111 over the top and buff off both together. It is designed to increase durability substantially but doesnt allow layering any quicker  I have some now and will be trialling this over winter, as DG claim 12 months durability when using 601 & 105 together
> 
> I have been reliably informed that all the DG sealants need 12-24 hours between layers like most products, but have really noticed on my car that both 105 and 111 look better the next day as well :thumb:
> 
> Dave - glad you liked it as well. I was slightly underwhelmed initially, but after seeing the car the next day and now with a 2nd layer of 105 and topped with 111, it does look VERY GOOD. 105 looks deep and rich, with some of that glassy look you mention, and gets better with a 2nd layer while 111 also adds a little extra gloss as well as a topper :thumb: I think I might grab full bottles of both and experiment on different layering methods and see what looks better.... I also have 1 side of the car topped with Opti Seal and that adds a little extra glassy look.
> 
> I think DG wins by a mile from Zaino on cost and ease of use (for the reasons you mention), but does lose out as it cant be layered up in a day and doesnt have a WOWA product like Z-CS. Still, with ease of use, it doesnt take much to do it over the next few washes :thumb:
> 
> If you want to know more about DG then trawl Autopia a bit, as there is some great stuff about it over there, and lots of advice on the advantages of different parts of their broad product range


^^^ I totaly agree with you I have used the DG system now for about two years and been very impressed. Its ease of use and like you say the next day it looks even better.

If you use the pre bonding agent it has great durability especially in the winter with a coat of colly on top. 

Iam trying the zanio at the moment and i will see how the durability compares but the winter is always the big test for me

Good review Dave it fairly well matched what I had thought about the two products


----------



## Coops

That's a good review, thanks DaveKG. I've got the 101 / 105 kit from Samples-R-Us - just waiting for the right time to try them out.


----------



## Dave KG

I'd say 601 would be closer to Z1 would it not? As its an apply to help the polish bond product, but still you can only get one layer on top? Like Z1 - aids the bonding of the polish, but doesn't allow the layering that the ZFX does.

Have to say, this is yet another sealent system which has impressed me: its very good indeed, and another strong case for me clearing out some space by selling waxes to replace with the cheaper and to me better sealent systems.  Then I can spend more money on polishes and testing machines!


----------



## isherdholi

Do either of the duragloss products (105 or 101) contain fillers? Otherwise, is it possible to put this on top of a couple of coats of SRP (I'm guessing it wouldn't work over Autobalm) to hide some swirlies?


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Dave KG said:


> Not that I have seen - but perhaps they will bring one out, and aim it squarely at Zaino too... I admire what DG are doing, they are clearly gunning at a product range as well as going out to be a very good LSP system and they are doing well at both aims!
> 
> Personally, I can see me selling out some of my wax collection doublesho:doublesho), and replacing it with Zaino and Duragloss.


DG has been around since the early 70's  so not sure that them aiming at Zaino is strictly true, but i can see why they do tend to get compared side by side.

Good to see it getting some recognition this side of the pond at long last :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

drive 'n' shine said:


> DG has been around since the early 70's  so not sure that them aiming at Zaino is strictly true, but i can see why they do tend to get compared side by side.
> 
> Good to see it getting some recognition this side of the pond at long last :thumb:


The more I use products like this, the more I'm convinced wax has "had its day"... at least for me, as these man-made sealent systems just seem able to be tailored to offer just a little more. Plus there's no silly money prices attached to them.


----------



## Bigpikle

drive 'n' shine said:


> DG has been around since the early 70's  so not sure that them aiming at Zaino is strictly true, but i can see why they do tend to get compared side by side.
> 
> Good to see it getting some recognition this side of the pond at long last :thumb:


....and there is the continual rumour mill on Autopia suggesting that DG & Z may well be the same stuff, or early variations of the same formula etc, although there seems to be no proof and plenty to suggest otherwise :lol:

I didnt see any filling but didnt test it. 105 will also do some cleaning, as it turned my MF pad a dirty colour, but 111 did nothing, so am guessing its a pure sealant.

It can be polycharged though


----------



## Bigpikle

Dave KG said:


> The more I use products like this, the more I'm convinced wax has "had its day"... at least for me, as these man-made sealent systems just seem able to be tailored to offer just a little more. Plus there's no silly money prices attached to them.


so has the worm turned :lol:

I know what you mean Dave, and havent used a wax since messing with 476 late last year....


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Bigpikle said:


> ....and there is the continual rumour mill on Autopia suggesting that DG & Z may well be the same stuff, or early variations of the same formula etc, although there seems to be no proof and plenty to suggest otherwise :lol:
> 
> I didnt see any filling but didnt test it. 105 will also do some cleaning, as it turned my MF pad a dirty colour, but 111 did nothing, so am guessing its a pure sealant.
> 
> It can be polycharged though


The same rumours are appearing over here as well, DG manufacture all their products in house, and Zaino have their own manufacturing plant as well, this has personally been confirmed to me by both parties. There are only so many basic ingredients you can use so i guess there will always be certain similarities, which in turn will lead to comparisons being made. I guess its the same way that SV and Zym get compared, similar products made with similar ingredients, but each slightly different


----------



## ads2k

Great review there Dave 

I've got some 601,111 & 105 to try on the wife's silver polo when the weather improves. I've been using AW for a while really good product and so easy to use and leaves a nice glossy finish. Even better after a couple of layers.


----------



## Gleammachine

drive 'n' shine said:


> Good to see it getting some recognition this side of the pond at long last :thumb:


Totally agree, as you well know mate been DG authorised for a year now and have yet to be asked by a customer to apply DG mainly down to the lack of recognition it gets, instead having to apply from my own recommendation, so will now batten down the hatches and await the influx.


----------



## ads2k

Are all the Duragloss products trim safe ?

Not a problem for my car but I've got a guy at work with a new Civic with loads of black trim around the arches etc.. and I'm telling him how good the reports are and he asks me is it trim safe and I say 'I think so'  but I just want to check

Anybody help ..


----------



## Dave KG

ads2k said:


> Are all the Duragloss products trim safe ?
> 
> Not a problem for my car but I've got a guy at work with a new Civic with loads of black trim around the arches etc.. and I'm telling him how good the reports are and he asks me is it trim safe and I say 'I think so'  but I just want to check
> 
> Anybody help ..


It didn't mark the trim on the Micra, however I can check on other plastic trim on the Volvo when I get home to see what its like on difference plastics too... though I'm sure one of the regular users will be able to chime in soon as well


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

i just use it as my main product regardless of the valet/detail involved .
yes i tell the customer what ill put on their car and give a bit of info on the quality of the stuff and that it compares to considerably higher priced gear that way they feel they are getting a better deal , which they are when you think of it .
great write up again dave


----------



## ads2k

Dave KG said:


> It didn't mark the trim on the Micra, however I can check on other plastic trim on the Volvo when I get home to see what its like on difference plastics too... though I'm sure one of the regular users will be able to chime in soon as well


Cheers Dave that would be great :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine

ads2k said:


> Are all the Duragloss products trim safe ?
> 
> Not a problem for my car but I've got a guy at work with a new Civic with loads of black trim around the arches etc.. and I'm telling him how good the reports are and he asks me is it trim safe and I say 'I think so'  but I just want to check
> 
> Anybody help ..


Pretty sure 601,101,105 & 111 would on textured trim, will go out to the van and test.

Back in a bit.


----------



## Gleammachine

Gleammachine said:


> Pretty sure 601,101,105 & 111 would on textured trim, will go out to the van and test.
> 
> Back in a bit.


Applied all of the above to me rear bumper which is slightly textured and left a short while rubbed in hard and if anything added more of a shine.

So stand corrected if wiped away quickly shouldn't cause any problems, on heavily textured trim in the hot sun and left I can't promise it won't though.


----------



## Dave KG

Gleammachine said:


> Applied all of the above to me rear bumper which is slightly textured and left a short while rubbed in hard and if anything added more of a shine.
> 
> So stand corrected if wiped away quickly shouldn't cause any problems, on heavily textured trim in the hot sun and left I can't promise it won't though.


Had the same experiece on the black plastic trim on the Volvo below the windscree with 101 and 105... left a mark but this removed easiy enough with a little rubbing... didn't leave it long though. But I would imagine a trim detailer such as ASD would solve the problem of a light stain.


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Dave KG said:


> But I would imagine a trim detailer such as ASD would solve the problem of a light stain.


(bit off topic) Or DG's very own wax eraser  I demo'd this using some srp & glass polish on a heavy textured trim came off no problem.


----------



## ads2k

Thanks Rob and Dave for checking :thumb:


----------



## _daveR

isherdholi said:


> Do either of the duragloss products (105 or 101) contain fillers? Otherwise, is it possible to put this on top of a couple of coats of SRP (I'm guessing it wouldn't work over Autobalm) to hide some swirlies?


I couldn't see an answer to this? I'm guessing the 101 would remove anything that its applied over anyway?


----------



## Alan W

DG 105 is rated 9/10 forcleaning ability so I'm pretty certain it would remove any previous product such as SRP.

I'm told 111 is a pure sealant (likewise 101?) so these could be used over SRP without removing the fillers.

Alan W


----------



## Dave KG

Alan W said:


> DG 105 is rated 9/10 forcleaning ability so I'm pretty certain it would remove any previous product such as SRP.
> 
> I'm told 111 is a pure sealant (likewise 101?) so these could be used over SRP without removing the fillers.
> 
> Alan W


101 is a cleaner as well Alan. 

Re: removing SRP fillers though, as it lays down its own sealent layer this does quite a good job of protecting its fillers, so unless you are quite enthusiastic with cleansers I dont see huge amounts of the fillers being removed in practice.


----------



## Gleammachine

101 is an all in one polish cleaner so will remove previous protection.

111 is a pure sealant & 105 is similar but with mild cleansers.


----------



## Alan W

OK guys I stand corrected on 101 being a cleaner polish, er sealant! 

However, Steve did give 105 a cleaning rating of 9/10 in a previous post and I know the MF I used to apply it to unmachined paint got pretty dirty.

Alan W


----------



## Gleammachine

Not sure how you would gauge the cleaners to be 9/10 but if applied over the 601 pba as it should be then it will turn the applicator a little dirty as your removing 2 sets of polishes.

Pretty sure it has mild cleaners as the description says Cleans,polishes protects but would only normally apply it to a cleansed or machine polished finish over the polish bonding agent.


----------



## Bigpikle

Gleammachine said:


> Not sure how you would gauge the cleaners to be 9/10 but if applied over the 601 pba as it should be then it will turn the applicator a little dirty as your removing 2 sets of polishes.


this is my MF after applying a 2nd layer of 105, onto a very clean car that had just had a clay, 101 & 105 a few days before 

It certainly does some cleaning...


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Gleammachine said:


> Not sure how you would gauge the cleaners to be 9/10 but if applied over the 601 pba as it should be then it will turn the applicator a little dirty as your removing 2 sets of polishes.


Agree, definately wouldn't say it was 9/10 on cleaning ability otherwise in effect it would probably remove PBA as well, i would say that it isn't actually cleaning that effectively but is the colour of the residue, as 105 does have an off white greyish tint to it


----------



## _daveR

Dave KG said:


> 101 is a cleaner as well Alan.
> 
> Re: removing SRP fillers though, as it lays down its own sealent layer this does quite a good job of protecting its fillers, so unless you are quite enthusiastic with cleansers I dont see huge amounts of the fillers being removed in practice.


Thanks Dave. I'm tempted to just try the 101 with a layer of 105 on its own to start off and see how it goes. I'd been looking at Zaino but now I know how to actually use the samples I bought I'm curious to see if I can save some cash here with the DG instead.


----------



## Gleammachine

Bigpikle said:


> this is my MF after applying a 2nd layer of 105, onto a very clean car that had just had a clay, 101 & 105 a few days before
> 
> It certainly does some cleaning...


I don't dispute it has some cleansers in it but that is no gauge,

For instance did the van today and applied DG buffing gel via the PC,IPA wipedown followed by PB white diamond glaze(which has cleansers) also by the PC and then topped of with CG Factory Seal and the applicator at the end still had a slight greyness to it even thought this is a pure sealant.


----------



## Bigpikle

_daveR said:


> Thanks Dave. I'm tempted to just try the 101 with a layer of 105 on its own to start off and see how it goes. I'd been looking at Zaino but now I know how to actually use the samples I bought I'm curious to see if I can save some cash here with the DG instead.


that is a VERY nice combo - see my thread here for my detail with it :thumb:












Gleammachine said:


> I don't dispute it has some cleansers in it but that is no gauge,
> 
> For instance did the van today and applied DG buffing gel via the PC,IPA wipedown followed by PB white diamond glaze(which has cleansers) also by the PC and then topped of with CG Factory Seal and the applicator at the end still had a slight greyness to it even thought this is a pure sealant.


I agree, although a few days later I did a layer of 111 and the same MF was spotless


----------



## Arousa

Duragloss has a great line of products, very underrated however. I love 105 and Aquawax. Their Detail spray Fast Clean and Shine is also very good. Their leather products, 901 car wash, glass cleaner and their paste wax 104 are also great. I've never seen anyone use 104 before and it leaves quite a nice finish, very wet look.


I dont think however they are guning for Zaino. Ive known Duragloss for quite a while as I lived in NJ, USA and they are available at local autoparts stores in the USA, and in my opinion not aimed to be a boutique like product as Zaino is, on the contrary I believe, as they are very cheap products(cost wise) to purchase in the USA. 

As mentioned here, there is all types of rumors that DG and Zaino are similar, I dont use Zaino so I dont know, but some people that are familiar with both lines always mention their similarities. As well as some wording and some hazard label on the packaging that only DG and Zaino share and no other manufacturers have. Makes you think. 

There also seems to be some early on relation with Zaino and Duragloss from a search I did a while ago. I forget what it was but it was in reference to zainos corvette shop and a show they where doing with duragloss in NC or similar. Even if they are not the same identical product it would not be to strange to think that Duragloss manufactures for them or did at one time. After all many other companies have their product manufactured for them, theres nothing wrong with that. Also I was not aware Zaino had a manufacturing plant. Not in Howell NJ at least, thats my old stomping grounds.


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Arousa said:


> their paste wax 104 are also great. I've never seen anyone use 104 before and it leaves quite a nice finish, very wet look.


I've used it, agree it does leave a great look, although it is far from being as described as a paste wax in consistency! also i found it seemed to darken certain colours - however it is a complete PITA to use, and has a ridiculously long curing time, which may just be down to our climate.


----------



## Arousa

drive 'n' shine said:


> I've used it, agree it does leave a great look, although it is far from being as described as a paste wax in consistency! also i found it seemed to darken certain colours - however it is a complete PITA to use, and has a ridiculously long curing time, which may just be down to our climate.


Yes, not a PASTE wax as you would think of a regular paste wax, more like a really really soft pudding type of wax. LOL. I dont experience any problems with curing or removing. I apply a very thin coat and comes off really easy. If you use too much it is a pain to apply and remove.


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Arousa said:


> Yes, not a PASTE wax as you would think of a regular paste wax, more like a really really soft pudding type of wax. LOL. I dont experience any problems with curing or removing. I apply a very thin coat and comes off really easy. If you use too much it is a pain to apply and remove.


I think you have the advantage of a warmer/drier climate which i have no doubt helps with curing times


----------



## Bigpikle

interesting comments about 104, as although I havent seen or used it, I have read nothing but poor reviews of it by the otherwise loyal DG users on Autopia


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Bigpikle said:


> interesting comments about 104, as although I havent seen or used it, I have read nothing but poor reviews of it by the otherwise loyal DG users on Autopia


Its just such a pain to use, takes hours to cure, however it does leave a really nice finish, I had a play around with at Steves with a burgandy car and it darkend the colour added a lot of depth to it


----------



## 360modena

Hy!

To detail my exige "chili red" i have:

-Bonding agent
-#105
-#111

What is the best way to obtain the best result ?

Need i the #101 ?


----------



## joe_0_1

I got lost too!?

Would I be right in thinking, that on a well finished car;

101 is an AIO, which goes on first

105 is more of a sealant, which goes on after. Which you can stick two coats of?

Then wax? Or no wax? -_-

Cheers


----------



## Bigpikle

if you have a well finished car you just need bonding agent and then either 111 or 105 depending on your preference. 601 bonding agent has cleaners so does all you need 

You can layer 111 or 105 but leave 12-24hrs between. No need to top with a wax as 105 looks awesome IMHO, but go ahead if you feel the need to waste time, effort, product and money


----------



## joe_0_1

Bigpikle said:


> if you have a well finished car you just need bonding agent and then either 111 or 105 depending on your preference. 601 bonding agent has cleaners so does all you need
> 
> You can layer 111 or 105 but leave 12-24hrs between. No need to top with a wax as 105 looks awesome IMHO, but go ahead if you feel the need to waste time, effort, product and money


Never heard of bonding agent!? :doublesho What is it and how??

Thanks for the info.


----------



## PJS

As it suggests, supposedly aids in bonding the sealant to the surface, which should increase durability.
Don't think it has any glazing properties - it's optically neutral in that respect.


----------



## Porta

joe_0_1 said:


> Never heard of bonding agent!? :doublesho What is it and how??
> 
> Thanks for the info.


http://www.ccs-inc.co.uk/sb-products.asp?productid=2320&category=86


----------



## Bigpikle

bonding agent is like part of an epoxy - you put it on, let it haze and then add the 105/111 over it. Then you buff both off together. Creates a more durable bond and improves the look :thumb:

Has cleaners in it as well to help prep the surface. Used it last week and it was VERY easy


----------



## alanjo99

Confuzzled - Can someone clarify :

I have been using 601 with 111 - buff together them a second layer of 105 later on

Some posts have mentioned 601 with 105 - then 111 on top later .

Does it matter which round they go ?

Has anyone noticed any advantages in doing it in a particular order ?

How long have you let the first pair (bonding agent + Polish/sealant) cure before applying the topping (second layer)?


TIA


----------



## Alan W

Use 105 *OR* 111 on top of 601. There's no requirement to use both over the 601 bonding agent.

Alan W


----------



## Gleammachine

The 105 has light cleansers in it so would probably remove the 111.

As soon as you can wipe a finger through it clear it's cured.

Personally I've not seen an advantage in topping 105 with 111, generally I would use 105 on light coloured cars and 111 and dark cars.


----------



## Bigpikle

Alan W said:


> Use 105 *OR* 111 on top of 601. There's no requirement to use both over the 601 bonding agent.
> 
> Alan W


me too - have used both together and dont see any improvement. 105 seems to give all the look for me, although I know many other DG regulars also like the 111.

I hear 105 has MUCH better durability as well


----------



## alanjo99

Cheers Guys :thumb:

Time for another fiddle today (so to speak)


----------



## dotnetdave

i'll buck the trend and say i did see a little difference between 105 & 111 

I put 2 layers of 105 on and then followed with 3 layers of 111, the 105 create a real glossy reflection but adding the 111 did create a lot of wetness. My car is dark blue and MrPickle has seen it in the flesh and how wet it looks, although a lot of achieveing the wet look is affected by the colour.


----------



## joe_0_1

Do you need the bonding agent for every coat of 105/111?

Or can you go :-

601 > allow to haze > add 105/111 > let haze > buff off > wait 12/24hours > another coat of 105?

Cheers


----------



## alanjo99

dotnetdave said:


> i'll buck the trend and say i did see a little difference between 105 & 111
> 
> I put 2 layers of 105 on and then followed with 3 layers of 111, the 105 create a real glossy reflection but adding the 111 did create a lot of wetness. My car is dark blue and MrPickle has seen it in the flesh and how wet it looks, although a lot of achieveing the wet look is affected by the colour.


That's it ! add more confusion to the theory 

I will have a dabble today and see if I can see a subtle glossy nuance :thumb:



joe_0_1 said:


> Do you need the bonding agent for every coat of 105/111?
> 
> Or can you go :-
> 
> 601 > allow to haze > add 105/111 > let haze > buff off > wait 12/24hours > another coat of 105?
> 
> Cheers


Will stand corrected - but would say just the one coat of 601 to start off - then build from there with 105 with no extra 601 after the first application.

According to Robs post (#53) its cured pretty much straight away and you can add layers without waiting (?)

I think we need a 'dummies guide' to Duragloss drafting up ! :buffer:


----------



## RefinedDetails

cracking review, I just purchased the Duragloss 16oz Shampoo to replace my Meguiars NXT to have a tester as everyone is raving about their products .

I'm looking for a sealant to replace my NXT Tech Wax as well, this might be the stuff .


----------



## joe_0_1

alanjo99 said:


> Will stand corrected - but would say just the one coat of 601 to start off - then build from there with 105 with no extra 601 after the first application.
> 
> According to Robs post (#53) its cured pretty much straight away and you can add layers without waiting (?)
> 
> I think we need a 'dummies guide' to Duragloss drafting up ! :buffer:


Cheers, and agreed, maybe Dave is being lazy :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Just kidding


----------



## alanjo99

Then again looking at other posts such as http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=963875&postcount=3

You need to leave 12- 24 hrs between coats !?!?


----------



## nig63

Between coats of 105-111 do you just use a qd to wipe the car down


----------



## Gleammachine

alanjo99 said:


> Then again looking at other posts such as http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=963875&postcount=3
> 
> You need to leave 12- 24 hrs between coats !?!?


1 coat of 105 with the PBA will give durability up to 12months so to be safe I always half it based on our climate opposed to the US.

More than 1 layer I wouldn't usually bother as the pba adds to the gloss but each to there own.


----------



## alanjo99

Dave , Sorry to crash your thread but in the interests of humanity and scientific evolution, a clarification process is in order!

For those of us that were confuzzled on the application/times etc on different threads , I have spoke to Duragloss and have been asked to post this on their behalf.

So here is the dummies guide to Duragloss:

1) On oxidised paintwork pre treat with 652 to desired level and buff off. (If paintwork is good condition or has just been machined go step two)

2) Apply polish bonding agent 601 and leave to haze (DO NOT buff off the bonding agent)

3) Apply your choice of polish (111 or 105) directly onto the bonding agent (601) and allow to haze before buffing off.

3) Subsequent layers of 111 can be added once cured , if desired (At least 4 hours - preferably overnight)

Maintenance 'topping up' is done through the 951 Aquawax used whilst drying the vehicle or on a clean dry vehicle.

Hope this clears a little confusion up.:thumb:


----------



## alanjo99

Gleammachine said:


> 1 coat of 105 with the PBA will give durability up to 12months so to be safe I always half it based on our climate opposed to the US.
> 
> More than 1 layer I wouldn't usually bother as the pba adds to the gloss but each to there own.


Cheers Rob - these threads were getting a little confusing with different methods & combos and contradictory by different postings.

My head is a little straighter now - hopefully others are too :thumb:


----------



## 360modena

dotnetdave said:


> i'll buck the trend and say i did see a little difference between 105 & 111
> 
> I put 2 layers of 105 on and then followed with 3 layers of 111, the 105 create a real glossy reflection but adding the 111 did create a lot of wetness. My car is dark blue and MrPickle has seen it in the flesh and how wet it looks, although a lot of achieveing the wet look is affected by the colour.


How many time did you wait between the last layer of 105 and the first of 111 ?


----------



## dotnetdave

360modena said:


> How many time did you wait between the last layer of 105 and the first of 111 ?


12 hours between every layer


----------



## dotnetdave

just add that while DG in the states give a 4hr curing\layer time interval based upon our climate 12hrs is better.


----------



## joe_0_1

alanjo99 said:


> Dave , Sorry to crash your thread but in the interests of humanity and scientific evolution, a clarification process is in order!
> 
> For those of us that were confuzzled on the application/times etc on different threads , I have spoke to Duragloss and have been asked to post this on their behalf.
> 
> So here is the dummies guide to Duragloss:
> 
> 1) On oxidised paintwork pre treat with 652 to desired level and buff off. (If paintwork is good condition or has just been machined go step two)
> 
> 2) Apply polish bonding agent 601 and leave to haze (DO NOT buff off the bonding agent)
> 
> 3) Apply your choice of polish (111 or 105) directly onto the bonding agent (601) and allow to haze before buffing off.
> 
> 3) Subsequent layers of 111 can be added once cured , if desired (At least 4 hours - preferably overnight)
> 
> Maintenance 'topping up' is done through the 951 Aquawax used whilst drying the vehicle or on a clean dry vehicle.
> 
> Hope this clears a little confusion up.:thumb:


Greatv stuff there, You know what it is time for now don't you!!!!


----------



## RefinedDetails

Well I've taken the plunge and purchased some 601 & 105 . Very confusing but I got there in the end!! lol


----------



## mellowfellow

bumpity, any further conclusions results on this product guys ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Do the cleaners in 105 not remove 601? I would assume not given the claims around great durability of 105.


----------

